
Show HN: Cloak – Encode your binary files to base64 text and decode them back - minhajuddin
http://cloak.websrvr.in/
======
stephenr
The stated motivation is email not handling binary files - what email client
doesn't already handle binary files in a similar manner?

~~~
minhajuddin
Its not that email doesn't have the ability to handle binary files. It is
because 'enterprise policy' doesn't allow sending/receiving binaries by email.

